# java programm in exe datei packen??



## Guest (11. Mrz 2004)

hi

ist es möglich ein java programm in eine exe datei zu packen???
mit java runtimeenvoirment???


----------



## bygones (11. Mrz 2004)

sorry, ist es zu schwer ein bisschen die Augen offen zu haben - FAQ !!!
http://www.java-forum.org/de/topics/java_1525.html

außerdem hat das Forum auch eine Suche....


----------



## Mizus (11. Mrz 2004)

Soja habe mir den JSmooth 0.9.6 gezogen aber irgendwie fehlt mir was. Komischer Weise sagt er mir aber net wo mein Fehler liegt. Bei mir steht der Prozess auf würde ich sagen 100 % aber abschliessen tut dieser nicht. Dialogt bleibt immer offen...


----------



## bygones (11. Mrz 2004)

macht er bei mir auch manchmal - liegt meistens daran, dass die Main - Klasse nicht korrekt angegeben wurde !


----------

